# Firecracker 50 on a tandem?



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Has anyone done the Firecracker 50 MTB race in Breckenridge, Colorado on a tandem? If so please share your experience.

Thx!


----------



## versplatch (Jun 14, 2007)

I did the f50 last year (on a fat bike, not tandem) and saw a couple that was doing it on a tandem. I think they had a mechanical, but otherwise looked like they were having a great time. Registration is still open- I'd say go for it.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

versplatch said:


> I did the f50 last year (on a fat bike, not tandem) and saw a couple that was doing it on a tandem. I think they had a mechanical, but otherwise looked like they were having a great time. Registration is still open- I'd say go for it.


I am almost afraid to say that we are in :eekster:, registered this morning. I may be regretting it sometime on July 4th. We'll see. We know that it won't be a picnic, especially on the big bike, but it's something that has been on my list to do, so why not?

I heard that there was a tandem there last year and that they had a mechanical. It would be good to hear their perspective.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't think I could talk Traci into doing this race. The bike should do fine from what I remember of the course. The top of little frenchy may not be fun if you have to push for a ways due to tire slippage. The loose rocky descents will be fine. There are some switchbacks but I think you will be able to clear them all. My memory is fuzzy, it has been around 8 years since I raced it.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, we did it! Happy to say that 3 other tandems successfully completed the two laps. I don't know if we can confirm, but this may have been the first year that any tandems completed the race.

Pretty tough course. We got lots of props and more than our fair share of, "you guys are crazy"!

It was about 48 miles with about 6,400 ft of climing. I may try to put together some kind of race report. This is our one and only race for the year, so we're coasting now'


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

That is just awesome Dan! I'd love to read a race report and see a few pics. Sounds like an epic event!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Very cool. So was it fun?

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

PMK said:


> Very cool. So was it fun?
> 
> PK


It was fun a lot of fun! Great race, great support!

The race actually starts in downtown Breckenridge and leads out the July 4th parade. With a neutral slow rolling start, lots of high fives is a good way to start the day. The trails were great! Some tight twisty singletrack coupled with some doubletrack as well. One climb is really steep, most everyone is walking.

I wish we had some pictures, but we don't.


----------



## versplatch (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats guys! Lots of tandems in the race this year. While I was walking the top of that steep climb a black tandem rode past me. Pretty impressive. Was that you?


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

versplatch said:


> Congrats guys! Lots of tandems in the race this year. While I was walking the top of that steep climb a black tandem rode past me. Pretty impressive. Was that you?


There were actually 3 black tandems, it may have been us. We rode virtually all of Little French (all but that really loose section near the top). Everyone was nice enough to give us the best line to ride where they were walking. I was actually surprised tone able to ride even the steepest sections on the first lap!


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds like an epic event! We just returned from Crested Butte and I must say that the lack of oxygen killed us flatlanders from Texas. We loved all the trails and the scenery was beautiful. 

Kudos for doing the race! After we get a lot more experience I would like to try a local race (where we can breathe!) and hopefully be the only tandem entered! : )


----------

